# Me pueden explicar el make.conf de Sabayon Linux?

## freecom4ever

Acepto las criticas  por utilizar Sabayon, lo se  :Razz: . Resulta que he instalado en stage 3 (en mi otro notebook) Gentoo (hace un par de años) pero solo alcance a ver una pantalla mas basica que fluxbox y sin Wifi. En fin estoy tratando de aprender con Sabayon, para en algun momento tener una distribucion Gentoo como corresponde (Debo reconocer que Ubuntu me enseño mucho de Debian). 

Revisando el HandBook el make.conf es un archivo esencial en esta distro. Les ruego que me expliquen el make.conf de Sabayon ya que es bastante mas grande que el ejemplo que habia visto en Gentoo y quiero optimizarlo para mi computador.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage
> 
> # Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example
> ...

 

buscando las safe flag (alguna vez me las desaconsejaron??? alguien me dice algo al respecto??)

mi cpu info es la siguiente.

 *Quote:*   

> suser@ManiacoNG ~ $ cat /proc/cpuinfo
> 
> processor       : 0
> 
> vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD
> ...

 

y finalmente quise buscar mi safeflag pero no la encontre  :Razz: 

en esta pagina

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags/AMD

Bueno acepto criticas y comentarios...

Muchas gracias por aceptarme en el mundo de Gentoo y me doy la bienvenida en mi reincorporacion por la optimizacion.

Un abrazo fraterno y paz

Freecom4ever

----------

## agdg

PRIMER BLOQUE:

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe" <--- dejalo en native

LINGUAS="" <--- deja solo el tuyo, salvo que domines y uses los 30 idiomas :P

SEGUNDO BLOQUE - # USE ARRAYS

Quita las use que no uses. Necesitarás alguń sitio donde consultar para que sirve cada use, así que aquí tienes:

Gentoo Linux Use Variable Descriptions : http://www.gentoo.org/dyn/use-index.xml

TERCER BLOQUE - # DEVICES

Quita todo lo que no uses. No toques ni INPUT_DEVICES ni VIDEO_CARDS, al menos de momento. El resto puedes ventilartelo entero si quieres :P

El resto de bloques, no lo toques.

----------

## papu

aqui te dejo mi make.conf ahora uso funtoo pero es practicamente idéntico al gentoo, lo tengo muy sintetizado(como ha de ser) y siempre pensando que es para mi hardware usando kde4.6, no se como funciona sabayon.

http://www.papuweb.com/gentoo/makeconf_funtoo

saludos, adéu.

----------

